
Show HN: Wake Me Up When It Launches - namuol
http://wake-me-up-when-it-launches.com/
======
paraknight
All I see is a gray screen (Chrome 42 Linux).

Console errors:

    
    
      Uncaught TypeError: Object.assign is not a function     bundle.js:21
    
      Uncaught ReferenceError: ___onError___ is not defined   (index):79

~~~
namuol
Ah thanks for the catch. It should be fixed now :)

------
uday11
Website Design looks awesome, but i feel the domain name is quite lengthy.,

